# Circuito cortador de poliestireno expandido, (Poroplast, telgopor, icopor, unicel)



## mundo7 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hola a todos... les felicito, estos foros son super utiles... y he aprendido bastante en ellos...

Necesito que me ayuden, pues soy estudiante de arquitectura... y mi conocimiento de electronica es exageradamente escaso, pero he hecho mis cacharritos, y funcionan. el hecho es que necesito hacer una de esas herramientitas que cortan poroplast (poliestireno expandido) utilizando un alambrito de cobre, que se calienta (funcionando como una resistencia) hasta cortar el material como cuchillo caliente en mantequilla.
Porfavor expliquenme como realizar el circuito, pues yo vivo en nicaragua, y aqui no se encuentran esas herramientitas...  

 De antemano... muchas gracias por las respuestas... Dios les Bendiga.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 1, 2006)

El circuito para el cortador es muy simple, solo debes poner en serie con una bombilla de unos 100w una tira de unos 20 cm de alambre resistivo de níquel-cromo (Nicrom), el cual se calentara al paso de la corriente por el circuito.

Te adjunto una imagen un poco burda del montaje.

Saludos.


----------



## elsaky (Nov 1, 2006)

en una epoca necesite algo parecido y lo que hice fue agarrar un alambre de cobre grueso unos 10 a 15 cm y lo gaste unos 10 cm para que quede mas fino, y la parte gruesa la puse en el soldador en definitiva le puse una punta mas larga. no se bien cual es el material que usas, pero podes intentarlo

saludos


----------



## mundo7 (Nov 1, 2006)

MUUUUUUUchissssimas gracias por las respuestas... 
pero no sera posible sustituir la bombilla de 100watts? creo que seria un poco incomodo
hacer "el aparato" con una bombilla encima... no se podria sustituir por una resitencia..
o un diodo.. o loque sea... pero que permita poner el circuito dentro de una cajita 
modular de esas que se usan como terminales telefonicas.?

yo vi uno de esos aparatitos a alguien una vez, y se veia pequeño y sencillo... era 
una pequeña cajita que cabia en la palma de la mano, con un conector de 12v para la alimentacion...


----------



## migueltriay (Nov 13, 2006)

soy nuevo y casi no poseo conocimientos de electrónica, me gusta y practico el aeromodelismo y estoy queriendo construir una fuente regulable para un cortador de foam y su arco de corte correspondiente.extraído de una revista de aeromodelismo, el problema es el siguiente: tengo casi todos los elementos para construirla a saber: transformador 220w-24v,3amp , portafusible 1 amp, interruptor,lampara indicativa, etc, pero no puedo conseguir un potenciómetro adecuado ya que en el esquema me indican uno de 60-300w pa usarlo a una potencia de alrededor de 70 u 80w. el hilo de corte es de nicrom o similar de alrededor de 0,3 mm ¿ podría alguien indicarme en grados "k" la medida de dicho potenciómetro?
                         desde ya muy agradecido a los integrantes del foro


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 13, 2006)

Miguel:
Tu cortador tiene una potencia de cerca de 70 Watt, esto sale de los 24V multiplicados por 3 Amp. El potenciómetro supongo que es de 60 ohm y 300 W, lo cual esta bién porque tolera una corriente de 5 Amp (300 dividido 60).
Desgraciadamente estos potenciómetros (que son de alambre) no son fáciles de conseguir, pero no hay muchas otras posibilidades. La calibración en temperatura que puedes hacer con el potenciómetro es algo que dependerá de todo el circuito pero no es un parámetro del potenciómetro en sí. Deberás tratar de conseguirlo por el valor 60 ohm 300 Watt

Saludos


----------



## migueltriay (Nov 13, 2006)

muchas gracias dario por tu respuesta. yo pensaba que la medida era mayor es decir en kiloohm.


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 13, 2006)

Miguel

Acabo de notar que cometí un error en la cuenta de corriente y no son 5 Amp sino algo de 2,2 Amp, pero igual el potenciómetro parece de 60 ohm.

Saludos


----------



## migueltriay (Nov 14, 2006)

nuevamente muchas gracias dario, veré de poner en practica tu consejo que me parece acertado. luego comunicare el resultado.-


----------



## Prax (Nov 16, 2006)

Saludos.

Mira Miguel yo tambien vuelo aviones de radio control y en su momento tambien tenia las mismas dudas que tu,  y lo que hice es que compre un dimer creo que asi les dicen, es como un potenciometro, pero de los que se utilizan para casa, para bajar la intensidad de un foco de la casa, yo asi lo hice y me jala muy bien ya van varias alas que hago, la verdad yo no se mucho de electronica, pero te digo yo asi lo hice, espero que te pueda servir de algo para tu proyecto.


----------



## migueltriay (Nov 16, 2006)

hola prax:
                 tu opinión es muy importante, máxime viniendo de un aeromodelista.
 ya me habían comentado algo sobre el potenciómetro que mencionas.
veré si puedo conseguirlo en alguna tienda especializada.

                                                  muchas gracias 

                                                       miguel


----------



## mundo7 (Nov 21, 2006)

sus ideas son interesantes... pero seria posible publicar el esquema del aparatico?
se les agradeceria muchisimo ese detalle... pues yo quiero uno pa cortar poroplast... y creo q serviria el mismo...


----------



## migueltriay (Nov 24, 2006)

mundo 7
 Ahi va el diagrama de la fuente regulada.
QUE TENGAS EXITO
                                MIGUEL


----------



## mundo7 (Nov 24, 2006)

Muchas gracias!!! lo pruebo y luego te aviso....


----------



## mundo7 (Nov 24, 2006)

mmmm.... seria mucha molesti pedirte que pongas imagenes de mas resolucion... es que no alcanzo a distinguir los valores de la resitencia, el fusible y no se distingue bien que es eso que esta entre los polos...


----------



## migueltriay (Dic 8, 2006)

para una fuente regulable tengo un transformador 220w-24v pero observo dos cables de entrada para positivo y negativo de la corriente 220 pero con tres de salida y no se como debo proceder en este sentido para obtener efectivamente los 24 volt.
                                     muchas gracias al foro


----------



## carotaborda (Jun 24, 2008)

hola, porque no respondieron la pregunta de mundo7?. yo también quiero saber si el bombillo se puede reemplazar por una resistencia. yo tengo una grandota que es de 100Watts y 120 ohmios no podría ponerla en vez del bombillo?.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Claro que se podría, en esencia el bombillo funciona como una resistencia, solo que es mas practico usar un simple bombillo que una resistencia de 100w a unos 10 ohmios.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jun 24, 2008)

En aeromodelismo lo hacemos de la siguiente forma 
Un reductor de luz o (DIMER) y luego el primario de un Transformador  220 volt o 110 según sea el caso y el secundario de 12 volts en el cual conectas un micron.
Con el reductor de luz controlas la temperatura del micron


----------



## pepechip (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo te aconsejaria utilizar un transformador para calentar el hilo de nicron, ya que si lo conectas a 110v o 220v, corres peligro de electrocucion.

Dicho hilo lo puedes montar sobre una un arco de sierra utilizado en marqueteria. Un extremo deveras de aislarlo.


----------



## RUBREY (Jun 10, 2009)

Lo que me interesa saber es si  puedo armar el aparato mencionado (para cortar Telgopor) utilizando un Cargador de Teléfono Celular. 
En este caso le ruego me indiquen cual debe ser la medida adecuada del hilo nicron para que pueda cumplir con su objetivo.
Desde ya muchas gracias por las sugerencias que publiquen.
Rubén R.
Ciudad de Corrientes(Argentina)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2009)

Si vivís en una zona alejada , el nicrome lo obtenés de la resistencia de estufa de cuarzo nueva , que las venden cómo repuesto y valen baratas.

Es una buena solución de emergencia!

saludos!


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hot-Wire-Foamcutter-Battery-Powered/

espero que te sirva...

saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 9, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> El circuito para el cortador es muy simple, solo debes poner en serie con una bombilla de unos 100w una tira de unos 20 cm de alambre resistivo de níquel-cromo (Nicrom), el cual se calentara al paso de la corriente por el circuito.
> 
> Te adjunto una imagen un poco burda del montaje.
> 
> Saludos.



Es un peligro la idea, pero funciona perfecto... yo me habia armado una CNC para cortar telgopor y lo unico le puse un disyuntor como medida de seguridad. 


Lo del cargador de celular NO FUNCIONA, porque como mucho entregan 6W...

Pd: cuantos nombres le inventaron al alambre de NICROM


----------



## Valvulin (Sep 14, 2009)

la entrada es del lado de los 2 cables, y la salida es en los cables de extremo del lado de 3 cables, seguro es un transformador con punto medio, si conectas el punto medio y un extremo obtendras 12Vca es lo que se denomina un transformador 220V / 12 + 12Vca, la entrada se denomina FASE y NEUTRO, no POSITIVO Y NEGATIVO, porque no la conectas a una tensión continua, sino alterna como los 220Vca


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola Miguel.



			
				migueltriay dijo:
			
		

> PARA UNA FUENTE REGULABLE TENGO UN TRANSFORMADOR 220W-24V PERO OBSERVO DOS CABLES DE ENTRADA PARA POSITIVO Y NEGATIVO DE LA CORRIENTE 220 PERO CON TRES DE SALIDA Y NO SE COMO DEBO PROCEDER EN ESTE SENTIDO PARA OBTENER EFECTIVAMENTE LOS 24 VOLT.
> MUCHAS GRACIAS AL FORO



Por favor, tené en cuenta que escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar o po rlo menos levantar la voz.
Es un gesto poco educado en un foro, por lo que te pido que edites tu mensaje anterior (y de ser posible, todos los demás que escribiste en mayúsculas) y lo pases a minúsculas.

De lo contrario tienen poca esperanza de vida.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 15, 2009)

Amigo Miguel, me tomé el interés de ver las imágenes que publicaste, relacionadas con el cortador que quieres ensamblar y veo que la respuesta de prax se ajusta perfectamente al dispositivo que tu requieres para controlar la temperatura del hilo de nicrom.
En efecto, en el esquema no menciona un POTENCIÓMETRO sino un REGULADOR DE LUZ y, en las imágenes correspondientes a la explicación de su funcionamiento, mediante formas de onda, se puede confirmar que se trata de un regulador electrónico de luz, conocido como DIMMER. Para un tensión de 24V, cómo la requerida por el circuito, deberás solicitar un DIMMER para LÁMPARAS DICROICAS de 100W o 150W mejor. Deberías poder adquirirlo en cualquier casa de accesorios eléctricos.-
Por lo demás todo quedaría conforma al instructivo que mostraste.

DIMMER PARA LÁMPARAS DICRÓICAS de 24V / 100W o 150W

Saludos:


----------



## mcrven (Sep 16, 2009)

Amigo Miguel,
revisando mi post de ayer, me di cuenta que me faltó indicarte otra solución que es más parecida a la que tienes en tu dibujo. Se trata de que en él se ha colocado el *regulador de luz* en circuito del primario del transformador. Para ello solo requerirás de un dimmer más convencional que el que te sugerí antes ya que será de 220V para 600W y claro está, esos modelos son más económicos que los Reguladores para Dicróicos que te indiqué, los cuales se deberían colocar en el secundario de 24V.

Saludos:


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2009)

Vos contestando y yo pidiéndole que baje las mayúsculas... ¡a un post de diciembre de 2006!

Creo que ninguno de los dos miró la fecha (y a mí me advirtió Nilfred, que si no...)

Saludos


----------



## lali (Ene 12, 2010)

Estimados, yo utilizo el alambre de NICROM conectado a un transformador de 220 - 12 V de8 amp., el alambre es de 1 mts. de largo y tiene un sistema en un extremo que lo tensa continuamente, funciona muy bien.


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 22, 2010)

Yo tengo un alambre de nicrom de aproximadamente un 1.6 metros y deberia calentarlo al rojo... para lo que creí que conectarlo a un trafo con una salida de 36+36 ~ 4 amp funcionaría bien...
Luego de un par de ensayos no estoy tan seguro de ello ya que mi alambrecito voló por los aires al rojo vivo...

Si alguien pudiera facilitarme algún tipo de consejo le estaría muy agradecido.

Dkangeluz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

dkangeluz dijo:


> Yo tengo un alambre de nicrom de aproximadamente un 1.6 metros y deberia calentarlo al rojo... para lo que creí que conectarlo a un trafo con una salida de 36+36 ~ 4 amp funcionaría bien...
> Luego de un par de ensayos no estoy tan seguro de ello ya que mi alambrecito voló por los aires al rojo vivo...



Puedes agregar un dimmer a la entrada del transformador, y el alambre lo conectas a solo una rama del transformador para que reciba "Solo" 36Vca máximo


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 23, 2010)

El lunes lo probaré sin falta, muchas gracias por responder Fogonazo...

A esto me queda una sola duda, suponiendo que yo conectara el cable entre +36 y el punto medio del trafo... Y dado a que la resistencia es muy pequeña según lo que tengo entendido...



			
				http://www.asifunciona.com/electrotecnia/ke_resistencia/ke_resistencia_5.htm dijo:
			
		

> un alambre nicromo, de 1 metro de longitud, con una sección transversal de 0,1 mm2, sabiendo que la resistencia específica del nicromo a 20º Celsius de temperatura es de 1,5  · mm2 / m



Calculandolo con 1.5 metros me va a dar algo asi de 2.25 ohms... Si lo hago solo con "media fase"(36 v) del transformador estaría generando unos 16 Ampers, es decir unas 4 veces mas lo que mi trafo soporta...
Supongo que omití algo en mi linea de pensamiento y estaría sumamente agradecido si me pudiran facilitar que es lo que he pasado por alto...

Desde ya muchas gracias, en especial a fogonazo que se tomo el laburo de respodonder ambos posts

Atte.
Dkangeluz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

dkangeluz dijo:


> ...Calculandolo con 1.5 metros me va a dar algo asi de 2.25 ohms... Si lo hago solo con "media fase"(36 v) del transformador estaría generando unos 16 Ampers, es decir unas 4 veces mas lo que mi trafo soporta......


Tu razonamiento es correcto, pero con solo 36 Vca igualmente será muchísimo voltaje sobre tu alambre.
Tendrás que ajustar el dimmer a un 15% (Aproximadamente) de la potencia con lo que tu transformador estará bién.

Sugerencia, arma el dimmer, lo conectas al transformador y a una lámpara "Testigo" que indique a que potencia estás regulando, ajustas a un mínimo y allí conectas tu alambre y pruebas.
Tienes 2 resultados posibles, muy frío o muy caliente, te imaginarás que hacer en cada caso.

Si notas que la lámpara oscila en su iluminación, posiblemente necesite una red de Snubber en paralelo con el triac.
Busca en el Foro Dimmer (Doble histéresis) y Red de Snubber


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 23, 2010)

Bueno, después de una busqueda exhaustiva acerca de estos dos temas que mencionas (Dimmer y Red Snubber)
Pude recolectar alguna información acerca de lo que eran y como se calculaban... En el foro hay algun circuitito de un dimmer posteado por ahí dimmer
Pero por lo que puedo ver este no tiene una red Snubber en paralelo al triac... por lo que estuve buscando las ecuaciones para calcularlo. Lo que encontré fue basicamente esto:



			
				Resumen dijo:
			
		

> Para setear correctamente la red snubber, la resistencia es elegida de tal forma que la maxima corriente del motor produzca un voltaje menor que la minima tension de la fuente.
> Si la resistencia es mas grande que este valor, la red snubber se vuelve inefectiva ya que el capacitor no limitará el crecimiento de tension hasta que la tension se haya vuelto mucho mas grande que la de la fuente.
> 
> La resistencia maxima sería
> ...



De todas formas navegando un poco mas profundo encontré un dimmer armado con lo que parece ser una red Snubber. La comparto ya que estuve buscando acerca de este tema durante algunas horas y me parece que le puede llegar a ser util a alguien.







Por mi parte seguramente acople este circuitito que encontre al primario de mi trafo y a la salida enganche el alambre de nicrom, a ver que sale.

Gracias por el consejo de la lampara testigo, es muy util!

Atte.
Dkangeluz


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 24, 2010)

Noche anterior a la presentación del trabajo y estoy un poco nervioso por lo que me puse a revisar cuentas...

Averigué los coeficientes reales segun el calibre del alambre de nicrom, el que yo uso sería de unos 2.8 ohms (considerando el largo y la sección)

Aún así me encuentro frente a un problema feo que es el siguiente:
Si calculo la Potencia maxima que conseguiré en función de la corriente máxima que soporta mi transformador tendré algo como esto:

P= 2.8ohms * (4 A)^2
P = 44.8 W

En función a lo que el equipamiento competente había devuelto cuando llevé a analizar el tramo de alambre precisaba unos 320 watts para ponerse al rojo, de los cuales yo me conformaba con unos 280 watt... Pero la potencia maxima que me daría de esta forma no llega a un cuarto de la que supuestamente necesito...
Si espero el tiempo suficiente calentará igual? de caso contrario, estoy en un problema grave... aún sin circuito y a horas de terminar...

Edit: vistas las circunstancias voy a tener que comprar un trafo 220/32v - 10A... Si alguno tiene idea donde puedo comprar por capital agradeceria la información.

Gracias por leer y disculpen la molestia
Dkangeluz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2010)

Estas calculando mal la corriente.
Si le aplicas a tu alambre un 15% de la potencia del transformador, cosa que te había comentado, mediante el accionar del dimmer tendrías sobre la resistencia 36 * 15/100 = 5,4Vca, lo que sobre una resistencia de 2,8 Ohms da una corriente de 5,4Vca / 2.8 Ohms = *1,9 A*
Incluso este valor, estimo, todavía será mucho.


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 25, 2010)

En verdad lo que hice fue calcular el caso en el que el transformador me pudiera entregar la máxima potencia sin superar su limite de corriente... Si yo hago el calculo en función de la tensión, llego a lo que vos decís. Pero si yo tengo 5.4 V y 1.9 A tengo algo así de 10.26 watts.
Y suponiendo que vaya autmentando con el dimmer la tensión del primario del trafo llego a algo así de 4 A cuando en el secundario tengo 11.2V, lo que corresponde a aproximadamente 32% de la tensión maxima del trafo. En total me daría una potencia de unos 44.8Watts

Debido a que yo necesito bastante potencia sobre el alambre calculé en función de la corriente que me puede entregar como máximo el transformador y la resistencia que tiene tramo de alambre la potencia máxima que puedo alcanzar y con eso calculo a que valor debería regular la tensión.

¿O lo que querés decirme y yo lo alcanzo a entender es que con los 1.9 A y 5.4 V me alcanza para calentarlo al rojo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2010)

dkangeluz dijo:


> .....¿O lo que querés decirme y yo lo alcanzo a entender es que con los 1.9 A y 5.4 V me alcanza para calentarlo al rojo?


Estimo que si.
Por otro lado, no conviene trabajar el alambre al "rojo", ya que se deteriora más rápidamente, es mas "sano" para el alambre unos 450º que es muy caliente sin llegar a rojo (>800º)


----------



## alexus (Ene 25, 2010)

lali dijo:


> Estimados, yo utilizo el alambre de NICROM conectado a un transformador de 220 - 12 V de8 amp., el alambre es de 1 mts. de largo y tiene un sistema en un extremo que lo tensa continuamente, funciona muy bien.



un tornillo que "semi comprima" un resorte, entonces cuando el alambre se dilata, el resorte se expande, empujando el tornillo, estirando el alambre.


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 25, 2010)

Te agradezco mucho la pronta respuesta... Hoy voy a hacer la prueba y luego te confirmo el resultado.

Muchas muchas gracias, de nuevo.


----------



## dkangeluz (Ene 28, 2010)

Era muy correcto lo que decías Fogonazo, te agradezco muchisimo. Ya está instalado y funcionando!

Saludos
Y muchas gracias nuevamente, intentaré aportar mi ayuda en lo que sea posible en otras cuestiones.

Dkangeluz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2010)

dkangeluz dijo:


> ......Ya está instalado y funcionando!....


Gracias a ti por comentar


----------



## Guerrero1972 (May 16, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, quiero agradecerles ya que con la impecable informacion que nos brindan, pude realizar mi maquina cortadora de telgopor y funciona perfecto.
Gracias nuevamente.

Atte guerrero1972


----------



## alexus (May 16, 2010)

felicitaciones y bienvenido Guerrero!


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 24, 2010)

Buenisimo como explican todo yo estoy tratando de hacer algo parecido pero tengo un alambre de 2 metros tenia un transformador de 40 volt regulables por el tap del primario pero me duro 1 año ahora hice uno con un trafo de 40 volt 4 amper y le pose un triac para regular el primario y alos 2 dias se me quemo el primario y no se si es porque los trafos no se aguantan el triac, como tengo que hacer ya que calculo que la resistencia de mi alambre es de 3 ohm por eso me parese que no se bien que hacer y como regularlo espero que alguien pueda darme una idea, 

Te consulto algo el glow lap que es? se puede poner un diac? o no funciona ? lo necesito para controlar un primario sin que se me queme, lo probe con un triac solo y se me quemo  

Saludos


----------



## Guerrero1972 (May 26, 2010)

Hola callecuatro1976, si te sirve de algo te cuento que mi circuito lo hice colocando  un dimmer para lamparas incandescentes en el primario tal como lo posteo Eduardo Ringler el 24 de junio 2008. Con respecto al trafo, yo utilize 3 trafos de dicroica en paralelo. Hasta el momento funciona muy bien.!!

atte

guerrero1972


----------



## Silant (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola gente!
Me leí toda la información que compartieron.
Yo quisiera pedirles si me pueden ayudar en un proyecto que quiero hacer:
Quiero calentar un mini-fanal de vidrio (esfera con la parte superior abierta), para evaporar lentamente el líquido que contiene.
Mi idea es utilizar alambre NICROM para calefaccionar, tiene que funcionar con 220 VCA directamente, sin transformador porque no hay espacio físico. ¿Que me sugieren?
O tal vez exista en el mercado algun otro tipo de calefactor que me sirva mejor para mi proyecto.
Muchachos, desde ya les doy las gracias!

OPSSS!!
Perdonen, me olvidé darles un dato: La temperatura que debe entregar es baja: 50ºC a 60ºC aproximadamente.
Gracias nuevamente, saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 9, 2010)

silant podes usar un aparatito de esos para el liquido de los mosquitos ,fuyi vape http://www.proteccionfuyi.com.ar/7repuesto.html en  cualquier supermercado lo venden

vacias   el contenido lo lavas bien y metes tu liquido  ay ,le podes poner en el centro una maderita en ves de la ceramica ,y listo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2010)

Silant dijo:


> ....Quiero calentar un mini-fanal de vidrio (esfera con la parte superior abierta), para evaporar lentamente el líquido que contiene......


Puedes emplear 4 resistencias (Comerciales) de 24KOhms y 2 W de potencia c/u, 2 en serie y en paralelo con estas las otras 2 también en serie, vas a tener una potencia de calentamiento de unos 2W


> OPSSS!!
> Perdonen, me olvidé darles un dato: La temperatura que debe entregar es baja: 50ºC a 60ºC aproximadamente.
> Gracias nuevamente, saludos!!!


La temperatura final va a depender del tamaño de lo que quieras calentar y de la temperatura ambiente.


----------



## alexitos (May 9, 2011)

Buen dia a todos, Estoy por construir el cortador para ser utilizado con Foam. mi consulta es la siguiente ya que no entiendo el plano del Dimmer, para mi se conecta en serie...es asi?: en la salida del trasformador (tengo uno de 12V y le puse un capacitor para establilizarlo) coloco en serie el dimmer que vaya al terminal 1 del alambre de nicrom y el terminal 2 del  alambre teoricamente vuelve al Transformador. es asi?, gracias por ayudarme, tengo conceptos basicos de electronica y electricidad. Slds a todos.


----------



## personajew (Sep 4, 2011)

mundo7 dijo:


> Hola a todos... les felicito, estos foros son super utiles... y he aprendido bastante en ellos...
> 
> Necesito que me ayuden, pues soy estudiante de arquitectura... y mi conocimiento de electronica es exageradamente escaso, pero he hecho mis cacharritos, y funcionan. el hecho es que necesito hacer una de esas herramientitas que cortan poroplast (poliestireno expandido) utilizando un alambrito de cobre, que se calienta (funcionando como una resistencia) hasta cortar el material como cuchillo caliente en mantequilla.
> Porfavor expliquenme como realizar el circuito, pues yo vivo en nicaragua, y aqui no se encuentran esas herramientitas...
> ...



hola amigo todavia estas buscando como hacer tu maquina de cortar icopor????? o ya la tienes???



alexitos dijo:


> Buen dia a todos, Estoy por construir el cortador para ser utilizado con Foam. mi consulta es la siguiente ya que no entiendo el plano del Dimmer, para mi se conecta en serie...es asi?: en la salida del trasformador (tengo uno de 12V y le puse un capacitor para establilizarlo) coloco en serie el dimmer que vaya al terminal 1 del alambre de nicrom y el terminal 2 del  alambre teoricamente vuelve al Transformador. es asi?, gracias por ayudarme, tengo conceptos basicos de electronica y electricidad. Slds a todos.



hola amigo, no te compliques mucho con lo del dimer,, ni con lo de la resistencia en forma de hijlo,, o tambien llamado ferroniquel, el cual es el material con lo que se construyen todo tipo de resistencias,, solo nececitas un transformador de 110 vca.. y con una salida de 12 o 9 voltios y 2 Amperios,, con estos 2 voltages tienes dos velocidades de corte,, el hilo de corte o resistencia es de 30 centimetros de largo,, y para ese fin usa la primera cuerda metalica de una guitarra, hay dos referencias de esa cuerda , creo que una es 08 y la otra es 10,,, la cuerda es mas larga pero tu solo usa 30 cms,, para corte de icopor grueso usa la salida de 12voltios  y para delgado la de 9 voltios,   no tienes que retificar el voltage, no es necesario,,,,, solo que colocas un interrutor polsador como los de los timbres caseros,,  en una tablita y le pones cable largo para que lo acciones con el pie como pedal,, y asi te quedan las manos libres, para manejar la hoja de icopor y hacer mejores cortes,, no es de uso prolongado pero casi nunca se hace un corte muy largo , porque las hojas no son tan grandes,, asi paras donde sea, y reanudas cuando sigas , ahi es muy util el interruptor de pedal,,  esto lo logre haciendo muchas pruevas, ,, hasta que di con los calculos ideales,, no tengo fotos pero estoy haciendo una para un amigo, es posible que suba las fotos o te las comparta por mi correo personal o por este medio,,,invercionesw@hotmail es mi correo, para quien este inetresado en ese tipo de ayuda..ojo mi correo es tal cual como esta ahi, no corrijan la C  que no es por error jajajaja ,, buena suerte...


----------



## GaIvEr (May 7, 2012)

Hola
Yo hace poco arme una cortadora de telgopor. El alambre es de nicrom de 0.6mm de diámetro y 80cm de largo, lo conecto a un transformador de 18v y como 10A, directo; el primario del transformador lo pongo en serie con un foco de  150w. Hasta ahora anduvo perfecto, el alambre no se calienta ni mucho ni poco, lo suficiente.
Saludos
Gabriel


----------



## Tomas Rehmann (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola, queria saber si alguien experimento con un circuito de alambre de nicrom de diametro 1mm y largo del mismo unos 4 metros de largo, necesitaria saber la potencia del trafo y si existe un dimmer para variar la corriente y poder cortar el telgopor. Es un prototipo de una maquina que no existe en el mercado y me falta solucionar este tema, la tension disponible es de 220v, gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2014)

para 4 metros ,
yo probaria con
  un transformador aislador 220/220 y un dimer y de potencia,como 500wat ,


PD:
en maquinas selladoras de bolsas gruesas,tipo comida de perros
opcion* 1* =
yo uso 1 volt por centímetro de alambre,,,,siempre con un timer de máximo 3 segundos.
la selladora funciona rapido ¡¡¡

opcion *2*=
otros usan 1 volt cada 2 centímetro de alambre  (transformador de 30 volt para 60 centimetros de alambre)
la selladora es mas lenta ¡¡¡

si usas la segunda opción te da cerca de 200 vol para los 4 metros de alambre,el alambre se va a quedar bien rojo, con el dimer le ajustas la temperatura.

ni se te ocurra usar los 220 directo,si se corta el alambre es muyyyy peligroso, usa el transformador aislador

PD:
  se me ocurre que si tenes un transformador de 110 volt,quizás no haga falta el dimer,eso tenes que experimentar vos


----------



## opamp (Jul 25, 2014)

Para ese calibre de nicrome se maneja de 10A a 15A.
Tienes como 5 Ohms de resistencia.
15A x 5 Ohm = 75 V.
P = 75V x 15A = 1125W.
Te recomiendo un trafo + dimmer como te dijo El-Rey.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2014)

Yo los he visto cortar con cinta no con alambre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2014)

¿cuantos   Ω   te miden tus 4 metros de alambre ?
porque a mi me parece que es mas que 5 Ω 
lo que si tengo que corregir que con 500wat como dije antes es chico


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 26, 2014)

Te hago la misma pregunta, ¿Cuantos ohms tiene? ¿Y tiene que ser de 1mm?  ¿Vos querés cortar solo o tambien soldar o sellar? Aclará todos esos pasos.


----------



## Marcos Echenique (Sep 5, 2014)

Buenos días, hice todo lo que me han recomendado y mi maquina aunque conduce electricidad, no calienta... ¿Que estará mal? ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

Picando en "Adjuntar archivos y más" sube fotos del aparato !

Saludos !


----------



## Marcos Echenique (Sep 8, 2014)

Mi maquina fue desarmada, te describo componentes, apagador interruotor, foco de 100w, cuerda de guitarra... el foco enciende y apaga, el hilo (cuerda de guitarra) conduce electricidad; pero no calienta, hay continuidad... pero????? ayuda por favor... será muy poca la electricidad , sera mucha? el hilo de ferroniquel muy delgado? o grueso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2014)

Conectado en serie con una lámpara de 100 W , no vas a calentar una cuerda de guitarra , necesitás un transformador


----------



## Marcos Echenique (Sep 8, 2014)

ok, entiendo que es mejor un transformador, pero de que tipo o voltaje? que opinas? te agradezco...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2014)

Supongo que con uno de 12 V 4 A andaría , usá el buscador y leé que la información está.

Tambien buscalo como _selladoras de bolsitas_.

Pero además me parece que vas a tener que usar alambre nicrome de estufa de cuarzo en vez de la cuerda


----------



## Marcos Echenique (Sep 8, 2014)

Mi ciudad es muy chica, solo pude encontrar cuerdas de guitarra, algunas resistencias de secadores de cabello viejos y de cocinas eléctricas... solo me dan corriente y ninguna de ellas calienta..!



He probado con distintos focos de 40w hasta 100w, también probé con reguladores de 9 y 12w... alguien sabe donde comprar una maquina de estassssssssss....? me rindooo


----------



## gato129 (Nov 27, 2014)

buenas, estoy al igual que usds tratando de construir un cortador para cortar un trozo de colchon de 15cm de alto. Lo primero que probe fue una lampara de 200w a 220v en serie con un alambre de nicrom de 0.4mm sacado de una resistencia de calefón.... nada. Despues comence a probar distintos alambres conectados directamente a la salida de un dimmer de iluminacion profesional (0-220v / 6a), probe con la 1a de guitarra electrica, la 2a, nicrom de 0.2mm, de 0.4mm. Todos calentaban perfectamente hasta la incandescencia pero se estiran y se revientan en pocos centimetros de corte. Probe varias veces a distintos puntos de incandescencia pero igual se revientan. Muy frustrante!!! Comparto esto porque lo unico que me queda por pensar es que el voltaje sea muy elevado y sea lo que esta deteriorando los alambres, mas alla de la corriente necesaria para calentarlo. Capaz que usds coinciden con mi teoria y me pueden ayudar. En breve voy a probar un trafo de 220v/12v y 30a que tengo, espero que funcione conectado el primario al dimmer y el secundario al alambre.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2014)

gato129 dijo:


> buenas, estoy al igual que usds tratando de construir un cortador para cortar un trozo de colchon de 15cm de alto.....



La espuma de goma se corta con una sierra sin fin pero sin dientes.

Algo como esto, pero la sierra  posee dientes





Para que el alambre no se dilate/corte debe ser el adecuado como para hacer resistencias de calefacción, con un coeficiente de temperatura PTC (Cuando se calienta aumenta la resistencia)
Engendros raros  sirven


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2014)

Si el corte es recto, yo uso un tubo estructural (rectangular o cuadrado) como regla.

*Explico:* 
1 Apoyo el colchón sobre el piso, si fuera posible, debajo de la línea de corte coloco un listón de madera (esto para que el filo del cortador no se arruine).
2 Sobre esto apoyo el colchón.
3 Sobre el colchón apoyo el tubo estructural, y sobre este una tabla o tablón de madera.
4 Sobre esto último va el peso de quien corte.(colocarse en cuclillas o de rodillas)
Cuando el espesor del colchon se reduce a 1 o 1 y 1/2 centímetros, se puede cortar con cuter(trincheta).
Hasta un cuchillo del tipo tramontina sirve, si está bien filoso, ya que tiene dientes, pero estos son curvos, y no se traban al avanzar.





Si se cuida de mantener la hoja perpendicular durante el corte, este queda sorprendentemente prolijo

Hago una salvedad, dije 1 o 1 y 1/2 centímetros, pero *lo importante en realidad es mantener siempre el peso bién distribuido, para lograr un espesor parejo.*


----------



## Camilorojas (Jun 24, 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Estoy tratando de hacer un cortador de eps (poliestireno expandido de alta densidad) con un alambre de nicrom, el bloque a cortar es de 3 metros de largo por 15 cm de ancho, no he podido realizar un circuito q*ue* logre calentar el alambre lo suficiente. 

Podrían ayudarme con respecto a como realizar el circuito y con q*ue* potencia lo debo elaborar

Muchas gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 24, 2016)

Vas a cortar los 3 metros, o será un corte transversal.

O sea, que largo de alambre estás usando.
Y más importante, que calibre o diámetro.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 24, 2016)

Lo mas sano es probar. ¿Qué circuito necesitas? Solo un transformador reductor y que caliente lo suficiente como para fundir el telgopor. Si no logras fundirlo es por bajo voltaje o amperaje del trafo.


----------



## Camilorojas (Jun 24, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Vas a cortar los 3 metros, o será un corte transversal.
> 
> O sea, que largo de alambre estás usando.
> Y más importante, que calibre o diámetro.



Voy hacer el corte lineal en los 3 metros, rl duametro del alambre no lo se pero es grueso, sólo conseguí uno delgado y uno grueso, estaba pensando en realizar el circuito con el bombillo pero no estoy seguro si me vaya a funcionar ra el corte. Utilizare un bombillo de 200 W


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 24, 2016)

Debieras probar con el fino.
El grueso, sospecho que tiene un mm o más, y en ese caso necesitarías demasiada potencia.

¿No tienes por allí algun calefactor de cuarzo para desarmar?, de allí puedes obtener un diámetro de 0,3mm, que requiere poca potencia para calentar.


----------



## Camilorojas (Jun 24, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Debieras probar con el fino.
> El grueso, sospecho que tiene un mm o más, y en ese caso necesitarías demasiada potencia.
> 
> ¿No tienes por allí algun calefactor de cuarzo para desarmar?, de allí puedes obtener un diámetro de 0,3mm, que requiere poca potencia para calentar.



Voy probar y les cuento a ver cómo me fue,

Muchas gracias


----------



## elielrinaldi (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola yo necesitaria calentar un alambre nicrom para cortar telgopor de un diametro de 2 metros de largo alguien me podria explicar como hacer ese circuito o como hacerlo yo. Saludo espero que me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 29, 2017)

elielrinaldi dijo:


> un diametro de 2 metros de largo


----------



## elielrinaldi (Ago 29, 2017)

me refiero a que quiero calentar un alambre de nicrom de 2 metros de largo sin romperlo , es para cortar bloques grandes de telgopor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2017)

elielrinaldi dijo:


> me refiero a que quiero calentar un alambre de nicrom de 2 metros de largo sin romperlo , es para cortar bloques grandes de telgopor



Aquí comentaron algo para 1m, solo será cuestión de duplicar 



lali dijo:


> Estimados, yo utilizo el alambre de NICROM conectado a un transformador de 220 - 12 V de8 amp., el alambre es de 1 mts. de largo y tiene un sistema en un extremo que lo tensa continuamente, funciona muy bien.


----------



## elielrinaldi (Ago 30, 2017)

lo conecte a un transformador de 12v 5 amper y me partio el alambre de nicrom de 0.50(2 metros de largo).Como podria regularlo hasta dejarlo en una temperatura ideal, me refiero a algo mas exacto, pensaba usar algun tipo de variador aun que desconosco como usarlo, alguien me podria ayudar con esto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> Si el corte es recto, yo uso un tubo estructural (rectangular o cuadrado) como regla.
> 
> *Explico:*
> 1 Apoyo el colchón sobre el piso, si fuera posible, debajo de la línea de corte coloco un listón de madera (esto para que el filo del cortador no se arruine).
> ...



Cuchillo Brazuca    

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

elielrinaldi dijo:


> lo conecte a un transformador de 12v 5 amper y me partio el alambre de nicrom de 0.50(2 metros de largo).Como podria regularlo hasta dejarlo en una temperatura ideal, me refiero a algo mas exacto, pensaba usar algun tipo de variador aun que desconosco como usarlo, alguien me podria ayudar con esto?




Se nota que no leiste* NADA* de *NADA*.   

En principio ese alambre es muy fino , al primario del transformador lo conectás en serie con un dimmer de ventilador de techo


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...pYDWAhUXwGMKHW7PAEoQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=686


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

Tengo un transformador de 28v+28v 5a    lo utilizo para calentar un alambre de nicrom de 2 metros de largo
y el transformador me calienta  bastante,. quería saber como poder solucionar ésto, si agregandole una resistencia al final o que tipo de solución puedo encontrar, ya que a esa temperatura me tiene que calentar el alambre de nicrom.

Anteriormente usaba 3 transformadores en serie  2 de (24v 5a) y uno de 12v  conseguí quemar a uno de éstos después de media hora.
Lo que me llevó a comprar el de 28+28  y al probarlo en el circuito empezó a calentar y lo desconecté , (el transformador no me calienta con el circuito abierto). espero que puedan ayudarme, saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Podes medir cuanto mide en ohms ese alambre, es una resistencia muy baja o darnos más datos como el calibre para saber su resistencia y ver que tipo de transformador necesitas


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

el alambre nicrom es de 0.90mm y 2 metros de largo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Bien hay que hacer unos calculos, ese alambre tiene 1.67 ohm por metro por lo que siendo dos metros seran 3.34ohm totales
Bien, ahora si le pones 12V en sus extremos tendremos si R=V/I sera I=V/R 12/3.34=3.59A
Veamos el caso para 24V A=24/3.34 lo que da 7.18A
Si aumento la tensión empeoro la situación por lo que sería mejor utilizar uno de 12V por unos 7A , con eso deber ias anda perfecto


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

El problema que tengo es que con ese alambre(Nicrom) necesito la misma temperatura que consigo utilizando 56v 5a
por que la utilizo para cortar bloques de telgopor y si me calienta menos o me calienta mas , el corte no me saldra bien.

No se si se puede llegar a hacer algo como hacer un puente retificador y al final del circuito colocarle una resistencia para que no me caliente el transformador, la verdad que ignoro del tema nose si me pueden aclarar algo de esto que pienso como solucion


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

El problema que ese transformador da 5A si se utiliza como fuente con dos diodos, si lo utiizas de extremo a extremo solo entrega 2.5A
Para utilizar 56V sin problemas(me parece mucho se puede quemar el nicrom) es el siguiente
56V/3.34=16.7 lo que equivale a un transformador de 938W es decir casi 1kW!!!!
Tu transformador actual le esta entregando a la resistencia 140W
Partamos que necesitas 200W máximo con 24V y 7.18 como te calcule antes tendras tendras unos 170W por lo que sería adecuado, cuanto tiempo permanece conectada la resistencia?


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

es una maquina que tengo que utilizarla 6 horas seguidas, por ese motivo el transformador no me tiene que calentar casi en nada


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Bien entonces deberia ser un transformador como bien te dije de unos 24V y no menos de 12A para que trabaje frío


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

Me generastes una nueva duda, por ejemplo si yo aumento el diametro del alambre nicrom, que llegue hasta unos 10 ohms  56v/10 = 5.6   entonces con eso digamos que funcionaria perfecto el circuito? si esto es correcto me tendria que dejar de calentar el transformador?


----------



## smoke (Sep 5, 2018)

Todo lo contrario, si usas un alambre mas fino puede consumir menos y no calentar el transformador. Lo que no se puede cambiar es la tensión (56V) pero si la corriente, que depende de la resistencia. A menor diámetro, mayor resistencia. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Si aumentas el díametro mirá lo que pasa.
La resistencia disminuirá, por lo que exigira más corriente todavia.
El tema es un asunto de potencia que implica directametne calor
Tal como esta tu transformador entrega 140W con eso corta bien
Entonces hay que lograr una potencia similar con una tensión acorde y corrientes compatibles con tu resistencia por eso la mejor solución son 24V, esa resistencia con ese valor hara que circulen 7.18A por eso para que no caliente te he dicho no menos de 12A para que trabaje frío o apenas tibio

De echo esa resistencia para tu transformador es un cortocircuito casi.

Hace lo siguiente, ponela a calentar y medi que tensión hay en los extremos del transformador y ponelos aquí


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

me mide 32v , ahora tambien lo probe con una fuente que tengo de 24v 10a y no llega a calentar ni la mitad de lo que me calienta con el transformador
y si bien pongo un transformador mas chico por ejemplo antes cortaba(Bloque de telgopor) con uno de 24v 5a + uno de 12v 5a y me funcionaba bien sin calentar los transformadores demaciado, pero el problema que tenia es que el alambre nicrom no me calentaba lo suficiente a como lo necesitaba.


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

La incognita que tengo es la causa que hace calentar al transformador, si lo dimeriso con un dimer hara que caliente menos el alambre nicrom y tambien el transformador me deja de calentar. mi pregunta es cual es el motivo por el cual el transformador genera calor al pasar por ese circuito, es la corriente que exige?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 5, 2018)

Si algo calienta es por que esta sobre exigido con respecto a su características constructivas y de seguir así tarde o temprano se rompera.

Desde hace un rato te están diciendo que lo que tienes* le falta potencia* por eso calienta por que le estas exigiendo por demás.

Consigue transformadores de *mas corriente *si a esa tensión te funciona bien ya que en este caso por grande no peca.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Te mide 32V ahora la cosa es distinta para 32 tenemos  32/3.34=9.58A  
Que podemos deducir de ello, es que si le pones uno de 32 y unos 15A mínimos deberías andar bien, porque esa es la tensión real que le estas aplicando a la resistencia


----------



## peperc (Sep 5, 2018)

elielrinaldi dijo:


> El problema que tengo es que con ese alambre(Nicrom) necesito la misma temperatura que consigo utilizando 56v 5a
> por que la utilizo para cortar bloques de telgopor y si me calienta menos o me calienta mas , el corte no me saldra bien.
> 
> No se si se puede llegar a hacer algo como hacer un puente retificador y al final del circuito colocarle una resistencia para que no me caliente el transformador, la verdad que ignoro del tema nose si me pueden aclarar algo de esto que pienso como solucion



aca estas poniendo una clave, ( de tanto que se habla al cuete ) :
*vos necesitas esa temperatura.*

e valor.


ricbevi dijo:


> Si algo calienta es por que esta sobre exigido con respecto a su características constructivas y de seguir así tarde o temprano se rompera.
> 
> Desde hace un rato te están diciendo que lo que tienes* le falta potencia* por eso calienta por que le estas exigiendo por demás.
> 
> ...



aca tenes una respuesta COHERENTE , pero hay un detalle:

si le colocas un transformador de mas potencia, o de mas corriente, es seguro que el alambre ese calentara mucho, o sea de mas.

LO PRIMERO  es medir y saber de verdad cuanto necesita ese alambre, y estoy seguro que no has medido, que no sabes valores correctos.

LO SEGUNDO  es imaginar que siempre necesitas "un poco de mas" , por que no es lo mismo en invierno que en verano.

asi que , necesitas un transformador de mas potencia y poder ajustarlo un poco , regulando de algun modo.
pero primero tenes que  MEDIR.


----------



## elielrinaldi (Sep 5, 2018)

Acabo de medir la resistencia y me dio 6.6  , lo cual acabo de darme cuenta que el alambre nicrom colocado es de 0,70mm.

La pregunta que hago es cuantos watts estoy usando? y suponiendo que encuentre la formula como por ejemplo 32v 15a   si disminuyo el amper y aumento el voltaje o a la inversa, me da el mismo resultado(en el calor del nicrom)? o uno de estos me genera mas calor que el otro cual seria la diferencia?  

(aclaro mi estado: tengo 1 fuente de 56v 5a con una resistencia de 6.6  y al medir el voltaje con el circuito cerrado me mide 32v)


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Si el alambre es de 0.7mm es 2.67 ohm por metro lo que nos da 5.34 ohms
Para el caso que comentaste seria:
32V/5.34= sería 5.99A lo cual ahora si es más coherente.
Con un trafo de 32V y unos 10A tiene que andar joya sin calentar 

Para optimizar el resultado medi la R una vez que calento


----------



## peperc (Sep 6, 2018)

elielrinaldi dijo:


> Acabo de medir la resistencia y me dio 6.6  , lo cual acabo de darme cuenta que el alambre nicrom colocado es de 0,70mm.
> 
> La pregunta que hago es cuantos watts estoy usando? y suponiendo que encuentre la formula como por ejemplo 32v 15a   si disminuyo el amper y aumento el voltaje o a la inversa, me da el mismo resultado(en el calor del nicrom)? o uno de estos me genera mas calor que el otro cual seria la diferencia?
> 
> (aclaro mi estado: tengo 1 fuente de 56v 5a con una resistencia de 6.6  y al medir el voltaje con el circuito cerrado me mide 32v)



ves ??? 
tenes una fuente de 56 v *QUE TE CAE A 32 V CON CARGA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lo cual te lleva a decirle a :


ricbevi dijo:


> Si algo calienta es por que esta sobre exigido con respecto a su características constructivas y de seguir así tarde o temprano se rompera.
> 
> Desde hace un rato te están diciendo que lo que tienes* le falta potencia* por eso calienta por que le estas exigiendo por demás.
> 
> ...



tenes razon che !!!!!


pandacba dijo:


> Si el alambre es de 0.7mm es 2.67 ohm por metro lo que nos da 5.34 ohms
> Para el caso que comentaste seria:
> 32V/5.34= sería 5.99A lo cual ahora si es más coherente.
> Con un trafo de 32V y unos 10A tiene que andar joya sin calentar
> ...



con un trafo de 32 v andara justo con la tension, y de potencia ( o corriente) ya estaras tranquilo, PERO .......... que pasara si un dia necesitas un poco mas de calor ?? 
alpiste se le dice.
aca estas viendo que necesitas si un trafo de mas POTENCIA , eso es tension por corriente.

*si elegis un trafo de valor chico >>>> no calienta.
si elegis el justo >>>>>>>>>>>>>> no le podras pedir mas un dia de estos, ya sea un poco mas de calor, o poner un alambre mas largo o lo que sea.
si sobredimensionas CORRECTAMENTE >>>>>> ahi tendras algo para siempre, aunque mañana necesites "un poco mas" .*


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 12, 2018)

Estoy leyendo y me estoy volviendo un poco loco... 
2m de hilo de nicrom son 200cm... 1vX200cm=200v
Si la tensión de la red es de 220/240v por qué no haces caso a lo que te dijo @DOSMETROS y usas un dimmer para la red eléctrica??? 

Mira, soy aficionado a los aviones rc y tengo un arco para modelar mis aciones y la cuestión es bien sencilla y además hay un detalle que no he visto mencionar.... 

Primero coge el dimmer y lo conectas al hilo de nicrom (yo uso un calibre 0,6) y en el otro extremo en vez de unirlo directamente ponle un tensor! Un muelle que te pueda mantener la tensión del hilo pero que no te lo deje como cuerda de violin ya que al tirar un poco partirá, conectas un interruptor porque de esas 6 horas que dices dudo mucho que estés cortando sin parar ni un momento así que finalizas corte, apagas, colocas bloque nuevo y enciendes, que sólo tarda un instante en calentarse.... 
Con el dimmer al mínimo lo conectas y vas subiendo con un retal de material apoyado hasta que veas que lo corta y ahí haces el ajuste hasta que corte a tu gusto, recuerda que el nicrom ha de estar muy caliente pero nunca al rojo, entonces fijas el dimmer o lo marcas para saber la posición y siempre tendrás corriente y tensión suficiente para el largo de nicrom que necesites pero recuerda lo más importante, usa un muelle como tensor y no lo partirás, de lo contrario toda la tensión en el corte la soportará el nicrom y entre esa tensión, cero descanso sin interruptor y exceso de temperatura no se puede hacer otra cosa que no sea partir eñ hilo que lo sufre todo....


----------



## Mmm0715 (May 3, 2021)

Buenas un transformador de 12V y 1Amp para un tramo de nicrom de 40cm con diámetro 0.6mm me es suficiente?


----------



## switchxxi (May 3, 2021)

Mmm0715 dijo:


> Buenas un transformador de 12V y 1Amp para un tramo de nicrom de 40cm con diámetro 0.6mm me es suficiente?



Busca la resistencia por metro del alambre de nicrom a ese diámetro, con eso calcula aproximadamente cuanta resistencia presenta 40cm de alambre.

Ya, con ese dato, es solo aplicar ley de Ohm para saber que corriente circulara por esa "resistencia" a 12V (Tensión  / resistencia calculada = corriente que pedirá al transformador). Si es menor a 1A entonces podrás tu transformador.


----------



## malesi (May 3, 2021)

Mmm0715 dijo:


> Buenas un transformador de 12V y 1Amp para un tramo de nicrom de 40cm con diámetro 0.6mm me es suficiente?


Tres veces me suena que lo he puesto


----------



## zenzitow (May 22, 2021)

Hola espero no estar rompiendo alguna regla al reabrir el hilo, quisiera hacer una cortadora de unicel pero para unicel de  1M, ya hace 2 años la habia hecho pero la verdad que ya no recuerdo como fue se que tenia lo siguiente.

Transformador 24V 5Amp.
Alambre nicrom(no recuerdo de cuanto era...)
Puente de diodos rectificador (tampoco se cual es)
dimmer 12V-50vcd

Esto lo se porque tome una foto de cuanto lo estaba armando, pero ya no le tome foto, desafortunadamente el tema que había abierto en este tiempo se cerro , ojala puedan ayudarme, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## AndresAlcauter (Dic 22, 2021)

lali dijo:


> Estimados, yo utilizo el alambre de NICROM conectado a un transformador de 220 - 12 V de8 amp., el alambre es de 1 mts. de largo y tiene un sistema en un extremo que lo tensa continuamente, funciona muy bien.


tienes el diagrama de tu sistema aun mi estimado?


----------



## malesi (Dic 22, 2021)

AndresAlcauter dijo:


> tienes el diagrama de tu sistema aun mi estimado?


Va cortador


----------

